# Cheap coyote gun?



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm wanting to get into coyote hunting and need a gun. What's a cheap well under $400 coyote gun? I'll be shooting open fields but probably under 200 yards. I'd love to find an ar for about $600 but they r few and far between. What do u guys suggest. Also if u know of anything good for sale let me know. A mini 14 is something I may be interested in also. Thanks


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

New England Firearms Handi-rifle in 223 or 243 or 308. About $240 for the gun. hundred bucks on a scope. 40-60 rounds of ammo for practice and hunting, still under $400


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

those handi rifles are nice in the small calibers. shoot great and don't weigh much. if you want something with a magazine for follow up shots, i shoot a rem 700 varment in 22-250. cost a bit more new, but you can usually pick up a used one fairly cheap. alot of people went out and bought coyote guns a few years ago with intentions of really hunting them hard, only to realize a shotgun is more prctical in most of our areas. keep your eyes open at gun shops. people trade them in all the time.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Stevens model 200 is a good gun at a reasonable price, a local shop has a used AR for $650, new Bushmaster lower and a 16" PWA upper. The number there is 614-777-7678.


----------

